# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  جئت ابحث في عينك عن ذاتي .. صور كاظم الساهر

## دموع الغصون

محروس من عين البشر و أولهم عيوني
باردة عيوني عليك


تذكر إش سويت بيه من أجيتك أبجي دم
قابلتني بكل برود و أنا قدامك أتألم
ورجعت وحدي لغرفتي مقابل أثاثي القديم
حتى مكتبتي و أوراقي صارت لجرحي نديم


هذا الحلو غصن بان عوده
ومورده خدوده
الكل يحبونه هذا الحلو
يزعل أراضيه .. يحزن أواسيه
بعمري أفديه .. تستاهل عيونه
ضحكته بعيونه هذا الحلو
الورد من لونه هذا الحلو

لو ادري دمعي يفيض ويشيل همك 
لأجمع دموع الناس وابكيها يمك 
سعادتي من سعادتك وراحتي هيه راحتك 
بيه ولا بيك بيه ولا بيك ريت الالم والاه 
شلون اخليك شلون اخليك وحدك تصيح الاه 
سلامتك من الاه 

*** *** *** 


كاظم الساهر 
ليس مجرد صوت يخاطب قلوبنا وعقولنا 
ليس مجرد احساس يداعب فجوات أرواحنا 
ليس مجرد كاتب وليس مجرد ملحن وليس مجرد مطرب 

هو إنسان بالدرجة الأولى 
هو الإبداع والاخلاق هو الاحساس والعطاء 

في روحه ووجهه
أجد الكثير من التعبير 
أجد الكثير من المعاني العميقة 
أجد الكثير من الملامح الشائكة كلوحة تحتاج إلى جلسات وجلسات لتفسير لتمحيص لتدقيق 

حلقنا جميعاَ بموضوع آحاسيس ساهرية لنرتوي من كلماته 
و هنا سنحلق لكن بطريقة اخرى 
سنحلق بصور الساهر 
بالمعاني العميقة 
ليس مجرد صورة لفنان من معجبيه و إنما صورة تحاكي قضية بتفاصليها بعفويتها بإنسانيتها 

جئت ابحث في عينك عن ذاتي 
موسوعة صور كاظم الساهر

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*













*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## (dodo)



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورات صبايا على الاضافه والمشاركة 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------

